# Are pigeons harmful to horses?



## webbcasa (Oct 18, 2005)

A banded pigeon has adopted us in the last week. He/she just showed up at our barn and hasn't left. We've been feeding "Pete" and providing him water - a few questions I'd like help with. I will try to read his bands to find out if he's part of a racing club, but wouldn't he have left for his home after he was rested, fed, and watered? He seems pretty friendly, following us around - he never flies farther than 300-400 yards away from the barn - always returning to his perch on top of one of our stalls. A friend of mine says we should get rid of him since pigeon droppings can make our horses sick...I can't find anything about that on the internet - can anybody tell me if that's true? I have a young filly and wouldn't want to harm her health. Also, how do we tell "Pete's" sex? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you for showing kindness to this bird and providing food and water. If you can get the band number, we should be able to locate his owner for you. If he is a young bird, he may have gotten lost and not know how to get home. His sex can be hard to tell unless he is reacting to another pigeon or if "he" lays an egg. If you search this site, there are several posts listing a variety of indications of male or female.

Obviously, you want to be sure the pigeon's droppings aren't landing on a horse's feed, water, blankets or any tack. Since most pigeon poops tend to collect where they sit, you could easily scrape them up and add to your manure pile. However, your friend may be thinking of the equine disease called pigeon fever, which is NOT caused by pigeons. Some researchers believe it may be transmitted by flies, so good bug control is important. It gets its name because infected animals often develop abscesses in their pectoral muscles, which swell and resemble a pigeon's chest. For more details, check out - 
http://www.completerider.com/ucolorado/PIGEONFEVERINEQUINES.html.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your care and concern over this lost racing youngster. 

As far as the sex goes, you will not be able to tell, as the bird may not be fully developed if he is still under 5 months of age.

You have been given excellent information, just a thought:

The bird may enjoy his new chosen living arrangements but for the birds safety (as well as his need to find his home),he needs to be caught, if he does not fly home. Here is a site that shows how to make a simple trap if you find it difficult to catch him.

http:www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There have been pigeons in barns for many many years I do not think they would harm the horse.As unless as said they get in the feed with droppings. I used to have a chicken that would roost at night on top of a horses back. the horse did not mind and I thought it was neat top watch the horse walk around with a chicken on its back.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Can pigeons harm horses? Only if they ride the horse for a long time and don't cool it off properly before giving lots of water, or running the horse on tarred roads or feeding too many treats or too much green grass, and foundering the horse. 
Daryl


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*I dont think so*

I dont think a pigeon will give your horse any harm. Horses and birds have been living together for ever, in the wild you can see pigeans along with other birds perched on horses backs. Your horse will be just fine.
larka


----------



## webbcasa (Oct 18, 2005)

*Home Found*

Thanks all for the information. We caught him tonight and his owner's name and phone number were on the tag - he's coming to pick him up this evening. Apparently a hawk chased him from home when he was out training - I must admit I'm going to miss him. Thanks again.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Webbcasa,
Thanks for letting us know the outcome and for helping out this pigeon!


----------

